
On Mathematical Diseases - fogus
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2009/11/04/on-mathematical-diseases/
======
gnosis
Also see here for a follow-up article:

[http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2009/11/12/more-on-
mathematica...](http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2009/11/12/more-on-mathematical-
diseases/)

